# Hornets Free Agent Resigning



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The Hornets are going to have a few free agents this upcoming offseason. This thread is to discuss the resigning of the current players that are FAs.

Al-Farouq Aminu
Xavier Henry
Lou Amundson
Roger Mason Jr.

AFA has been a little lackluster but I really like his skill set. SF has been such a weak position for us since time immemorial, and we probably need more production than 7.1ppg from that spot, but I'd like to give AFA a shot as long as we dont have to pay to much.

Other than that I really hope we let them all go. But if AFA wants to much then let him go and try and get Roger Mason Jr back because he shoots well from 3.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I wouldn't mind keeping Aminu either. I, too, think we need more from our SF position. If they could keep him as a bench player and get someone in to give us more at the SF position that would be great. And like you said, as long as we don't have to give AFA too much, I'd like to see him stick around a bit. 

I like what Roger Mason brings as far as his veteran experience. I don't know how much PT he's looking for and I surely wouldn't want to overpay him. 

I kind of like Amundson but if Jason Smith is back do we really need Amundson?

Xavier, I don't know. I think this guy can kick rocks. LOL. I'd rather give the PT to Darius Miller.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I would very much like to see all 4 players sign with other teams next season.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

What's the story on Aminu? How has he looked so far in his career?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

He's a decent defender when he pays attention and an energetic rebounder, but his shot is so broken that teams just leave him open anywhere outside 12 feet. Hurts the team. Better off playing Ryan Anderson at the 3 and just going big.


----------

